# Reloj digital con 7490 y compuertas and o nand



## ETTORE (Jun 10, 2008)

hola a todos bueno antes que nada les agradezco por expresarme en este espacio y resolver dudas, mi problema es acerca de un reloj digital, claro aqui he visto siempre este tema pero no veo que aclaren muy bien las dudas , mi duda es como poder atrancar o por decir asi hacer que haga bien el reset un 7490 (porque es el q stoy ocupando y es  el ps he conseguido) a 23, que cuente de 00-23, ya hice la fase d minutos y segunds con otros dos 7490 pero adicionandole una compuerta and en Qb y Qc en las entradas d la compuerta y la salida en los pines 2 de cada 7490 y asi obtengo que me cuente de 00-59, y claro me funciona bien, pero tengo problemas para la etapa de horas, lo quiero hacer en formato de hora militar, ya hice que los segundos manden el pulso a los minutos y claro el de los minutos a las horas, pero no lo logro incluso le agregue compuertas,pero no le hallo ,por favor ayudenme, tambien no se muy bien como sacar una base de tiempos d 1 hz exacto, he oido que con la toma de ac, pero como, si me pudieran facilitar unos diagramas de la base d tiempos y de como poder atrancar mi 7490 a 00-23, se los agradeceria.

este es el diagrama para que cuente de 00-59, solo me hace falta el de las horas


de antemano muchas gracias!


----------



## juaco (Jun 14, 2008)

Es el mismo circuito, solo que una entrada de la compuerta AND se conecta en la salida QB del 7490 de las decenas de horas y la otra entrada de la AND en la salida QC del 7490 de unidades de horas.

Saludos


----------



## profesor_aqp (Jun 14, 2008)

amigos, como todo aficionado, desearia suban circuito del tablero que utilizan los arbitros de fultbol para indicar el numero de la camiseta del jugador que sale   (color rojo) y el que entra (color verde) de dos digitos cada uno, y por los dos lados, al parecer es similar o tiene referencia al circuito de este foro, saludos, y esperando...


----------



## ETTORE (Jun 15, 2008)

gracias juaco!


----------



## Zerver2008 (Ene 24, 2009)

me interesa la discusión sobre este tema me encantaria que publicaran el circuito completo, formado por la alimentación, display, etc. Les agradezco de antemano


----------



## reyvilla (Ene 24, 2009)

hola juaco que tal, yo realice uno parecido con compuertas and y logre realizar con unos pulsadores y unos switches el ajuste del reloj, pero tengo algunas dudas yo lo realice desde 0 el diseño y lo simule en livwire y proteus y en los dos al llegar a la cuenta maxima ya sea 60 para los segundo o minutos o 23:59 para las horas el
contador no se resetea correctamente si no que se pone a 90 o a 99 y luego pasa a 00 quisiera saber porque si todo esta bien en el diseño y otra cosa el tiempo del reloj lo estoy controlando con un 555 astable a que frecuencia en conveniente colocarlo a 1Hz lo digo por que lo compare con los segundos del reloj de la pc y tiende hacer un poco mas lento gracias...

PD: En el circuito no coloque el 555, en su lugar esta un generador de frecuencia.


----------



## stalker25 (Ene 26, 2009)

Para obtener la frecuencia deseada es mejor que la cojas de la red (50hz) y utilices divisores de frecuencia (40xx) 
Hay algunas paginas por ay que lo esplican bien..(http://es.geocities.com/podernixie/nixie/) y no es nada complicado y son pulsos muy exactos.

PD: si quiero poner una alarma en el reloj  y quiero selecionarla con un pulsador , visualizandola en los mismos displys del reloj  y luego dejar de pulsar para volver a la hora, como podria hacerlo?


----------



## reyvilla (Ene 26, 2009)

Para la alarma yo escojeria hacerlo a traves de un pic, utilizas menos circuitos, en mi caso fue por un prof. que nos pidio hacerlo con compuertas logicas y contadores, pero en el caso de hacerlo con alarma seria un ctastrofe debido a la cantidad de circuitos que tendrias que colocar para poder configurar la alarma.


----------



## stalker25 (Ene 26, 2009)

ya pero lo tengo que acer sin el pic lo unico que se me a ocurrido poner otros contadores con comparadores y para ver que me selecionara la alarma poner otros cuatro decodificadores y cuando pulsara quitar la alimentacion de los primeros decodificadores y algun inversor pero hay que utilizar muchos integrados.
gracias


----------



## zgouki (Ene 27, 2009)

profesor_aqp dijo:
			
		

> amigos, como todo aficionado, desearia suban circuito del tablero que utilizan los arbitros de fultbol para indicar el numero de la camiseta del jugador que sale   (color rojo) y el que entra (color verde) de dos digitos cada uno, y por los dos lados, al parecer es similar o tiene referencia al circuito de este foro, saludos, y esperando...


Que tal amigo, tratare de responder a tu pregunta:
Lo que tu quieres el circuito de un tablero electronico que muestre el numero de la camiseta del jugador q va a salir de un color (rojo), tanto de un lado como del otro, y que luego cambie a otro numero de otro color (verde y el n° del q va a entrar), visualizandose tmb en las 2 caras del tablero. Bueno, primero ante todo esto no tiene nada que ver con un circuito de reloj...salvo por los displays o numeros digitales...y quizas por los contadores. 
Yo nunca vi de cerca uo de estos, asique nose realmente cual es la forma de que el arbitro coloque los numeros que quiere en el tablero, pero no debe ser mucha ciencia...creo q lo hace con contadores.
Podrias utilizar 2 contadores independientes, que cuenten de 0 a 9 y que c/u tenga su respectivo boton ascendente (es decir, q cada vez q presionemos el boton respectivo de la unidad o de la decena, esta suba una). Entonces por ejemplo para poner el "23", apretaria 2 veces el de decena y luego 3 el de unidad, asi es mucho mas facil y rapido q apretar 23 veces un solo boton (imaginate cuanto tardaría el referí para hacer un solo cambio!  )
Esto lo podria visualizar en unos pequeños displays a costado del tablero, y luego cuando ya tenga seleccionado el numero a mostrar, presionario el boton "mostrar rojo" y lo mantendria presionado mientras muestro el numero "23" en rojo y bien grande a los espectadores. Luego, suelto el boton de mostrar en rojo para q se apague el tablero nuevamente y repito todo lo anterior para el 2do numero, esta vez apretando el boton "mostrar verde".
En total serian 4 botones....ah y ovbiamente toda la logica del circuito que si te gusto te podemos ayudar a hacerlo!
Espero no haberme extendido demasiado, solo lo hice para q entendieras mas o menos la idea.
Suerte y saludos desde argentina.


----------



## profesor_aqp (Feb 5, 2009)

Gracias zqouki, por la idea general que mencionas, ya estoy buscando información tambien, como realizarlo con pic o contadores, pues nos toca ser sede y estamos en ese proyecto, si nos pudieras ayudar con un bosquejo general, saludos.


----------



## zgouki (Feb 5, 2009)

http://r-luis.xbot.es/icdatos/index.html
Entra allí y lee sobre el contador *CD4029*, y luego sobre el decodificador bcd a 7 seg *CD4511*. Si despue tienes alguna duda comenta. 
Saludos.


----------



## far (Mar 24, 2011)

graciiiaz por la aportaciion mis respetoz compaeros..electronicos ii mecatronicoz


----------



## pachachin (Oct 26, 2011)

Estimados adjunto diagrama de reloj digital y archivo para simular en proteus.. funciona joya.. espero que les sea útil.
Saludos


----------



## SantiagoB (Ene 15, 2014)

Amigo que mas como le haces que corra solo?? porque solo cuado esta presionado el swicht corre


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 15, 2014)

Hola SantiagoB

Te estás refiriendo al circuito que adjuntó pachachin en Su Mensaje #14 ???
Ten en cuenta que pachachin solo tubo una intervención en estos foros y esta está fechada *26/Oct/2011.*
No creo que te responda.

O a qué otro circuito te refieres ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## SantiagoB (Ene 16, 2014)

Lo que pasa es que necesito de urgencia la simulacion de un reloj digital, si es posible con alarma, he buscado no hay como igualar la hora por asi decirlo para demostrar las secuencias de los contadores de segundos a minutos y de minutos a horas, necesito eso, y el esquema que vi le falta el mando, parece que no funciona automaticamente.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 16, 2014)

Hola SantiagoB

Ese circuito de reloj que adjuntó pachachin en su Mensaje #14 está más problemático para corregirlo, tiene varias cosas por mejorar.

Está más completo el otro por el que estás preguntando de miguelus.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## miguelus (Ene 17, 2014)

Buenos días.
Aquí dejo un Reloj realizado con los 74LS90, 74LS92, 74LS47




Está simulado con Proteus.

Sal U2


----------

